# مراجع و كتب هامة عن تكييف المستشفيات



## mohamed mech (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسينا يلى منورين ملتقانا​ 

حرصا منا على أن تعم الفائدة و يفيد كل منا الأخر حسب مجال عمله​ 

فقد قمت بالبحث عن أسماء المراجع الخاصة بتصميم تكييف المستشفيات نظرا لأهميه هذه الأماكن​ 

و حتى تعم الفائدة فإنني اطلب من كل من لديه أو يستطيع الحصول على اى من المراجع التالية ألا يدخر جهدا لتوصيلها إلى إخوانه فى الملتقى .​ 

و الله المستعان​ 

و سأبدأ بنفسي فقد استطعت الحصول على مرجع هام و قمت برفعه فى المرفقات​ 

​​​*ASHRAE’s Healthcare Facilities-Best Practice HVAC**
**Design Considerations* *and Criteria course**
*​​*ASHRAE’s Healthcare Facilities-Best Practice**
**Applications of HVAC Systems* *course*​​*• **ASHRAE Transactions. "Comparison of Operating Room*​​*Ventilation Systems in the Protection of the Surgical**
**Site." Vol. 108, pt**. 2, 2002, **p. 3-15. Paper no. 4549**.
*​​*ASHRAE Transactions. "Methodology for Minimizing**
**Risk from Airborne* *Organisms in Hospital Isolation**
**Rooms." Vol. 106, pt. 2, 2000, p. 731-747**. **Paper no**.
**MN-00-11-2**.
*​​*ASHRAE Transactions. "Thermal Comfort, Uniformity**
**and Ventilation* *Effectiveness in Patient Rooms**:
**Performance Assessment Using Ventilation* *Indices." Vol**.
106, **pt. 2, 2000, p. 748-761. Paper no. MN-00-11-3**.
**
**• **ANSI/ASHRAE/IESNA Standard 90.1, Energy Standard**
**for Buildings Except* *Low-Rise Residential Buildings**
*​​*
• **The Joint Commission’s 2007 Comprehensive Accreditation**
**Manual for* *Hospitals: The Official Handbook (CAMH**)
*​​*CDC’s Guidelines for Environmental Infection Control**
**in Health-Care* *Facilities. Centers for Disease Control**
**and Prevention, Morbidity and* *Mortality Weekly Report**
(**MMWR), June 6, 2003**.
*​​*CDC’s Guidelines for Preventing the Transmission of**
**Mycobacterium* *Tuberculosis in Health-Care Settings**,
2005. **Centers for Disease Control and* *Prevention**,
**Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report (MMWR**),
**December 30**, 2005.*​​


----------



## mohamed mech (5 مارس 2009)

*الكتاب المتخصص فى تصميم تكييف المستشفيات Ashrae Hospitals 2003* 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=113581


----------



## mohamed mech (7 مارس 2009)

الموضوع مهم فعلا و اليكم مرجع مهم اخر


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

حاجه عظيمه و الله
شويه شباب ممتازين انتوا و الله


----------



## مهندس سورجي (7 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم يا مهندسينا يلى منورين ملتقانا​
> 
> 
> حرصا منا على أن تعم الفائدة و يفيد كل منا الأخر حسب مجال عمله​
> ...


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
انشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك و جزاك الله ألف خير انشاء الله تعبك ما يضيع هدر أبداً و نكون من جيران حبيب الله محمد المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم يا رب يا رب
و ألف صلاة و سلام على حبيب الله و رسول الله و حبيبنا و سيدنا و شفيعنا و منقذنا من جهل محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم عدد أنفاس الخلائق فرداً فردا


----------



## mohamed mech (7 مارس 2009)

حد يفتح المزاد و يقول لقيت انا كتاب


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

واضح ان المزاد بينش و الموضوع هيخش خصخصه يا ريس


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

اسألك بالله تدور معانا على الكتب يا مهندس قبل ما تحمل
اهم مرجع فى تخطيط المستشفيات
و طلب اخر لو الموضوع جيد ليه مش بتقيم 
Guidelines for Design and Construction of Hospital and Health Care Facilities 2006
58 MB

http://www.4shared.com/file/9157793...Hospital_and_Health_Care_Facilities_2006.html


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

الف الف الف شكر
تترد لك فى الافراح


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

و على فكره انا قيمتك يا باشا اى خدمه


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

جــزاك الله خيــر و شكــرا يا زينتى على التشجيع و لـو اوصف لك اللى انا حاسس بيه انى بلـعب مــتش كــورة و انتـا الوحيـد اللى فـى المـدرجات و مـــع ذلك بجيـــب إجـــــوان
:16: :16: :16: :16: :16:

انا بدئت الموضوع و لا ترجع و لا استسلام

 و ده الرد بتاعى

NFPA FOR HOSPITALS
NFPA 101 -Life Safty 2002.pdf
NFPA-99 -Health Care Facilities 2002.pdf
NFPA 80
Standard for Fire Doors and Fire Windows

NFPA 90A
Standard for the
Installation of Air-Conditioning and Ventilating Systems
NFPA 110
Standard for
Emergency and Standby Power Systems
NFPA 13
Standard for the
Installation of Sprinkler Systems


http://www.4shared.com/file/91709708/835b736f/03-nfpa_for_hospitals.html


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

و ده موضوع مهم للمهندس على عن الغرف النظيفة
CLEAN ROOMS

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=123094


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

و ده متطلبات الدفاع المدنى فى دول مجلس التعاون الخليجى و بالعربى مقتبسة من NFPA

و فيها باب مخصص للمستشفيات و المطلوب فيه و اشياء اخرى هامة

http://www.4shared.com/file/91711169/5e5f9992/2003_REQUIREMENTS.html


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

و جون و جون و جون وجون
و بدا السيل ينهمر يا معلم و اوعى وشك م المطره و حاسب لا تغرق


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

و اللى عاوز يعرف ترجمة اسم كل شبر فى المستشفى اهديه

*Medical Glossary*

 
http://www.4shared.com/file/85053207/9792d734/Medical_Glossary.html


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

ايه يا عم الجامد الكلام الجامد ده كله
العب العب العب اه يا سى دى


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

و خد عندك ده كمان و لو انه موجود فى احد الموضيع الاخرى بس علشان متدورش و تتعب

HOSPITALS HVAC Design Manual

http://www.4shared.com/file/91712450/18d01ff0/HOSPITALS_HVAC_Design_Manual.html


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

و ده كمان و لو انه موجود ايضا فى احد الموضيع الاخرى 

ashrae_standard_62_1_2004

Ventilation
for Acceptable
Indoor Air Quality


http://www.4shared.com/file/91712726/bcb4925b/ashrae_standard_62_1_2004.html


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

و خد ديه لك يا زينتى :84:


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

و عشان عيونكم اهديكم هذا القاموس الطبى ( انجليزى انجليزى)



http://www.4shared.com/file/91713217/5ee95480/Medical_Dictionary.html


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

معقول كل الكلام ده عشانى
انا هعيط م الفرحه
الله عليكى يا مصر 
و انتى منوره بالنصر
الله


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

و تستمـــر المســيرة لتحـــفيـــذ المهنــدسـين على البحـــــث عــــن الكتــــب المطــــــلوبه

http://www.4shared.com/file/91713672/7fd0af55/Metric_Handbook__Part_17_-_Hospitals.html


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

غالى و مقامك عالى 
و ايدك معايا نكمل المكتبه ديه


----------



## mohamed mech (8 مارس 2009)

و ده مرجع خاص بالجيش الامريكى و موصفات المستشفيات الخاصة به

UNIFIED FACILITIES CRITERIA (UFC)
DESIGN: MEDICAL MILITARY
FACILITIES

DESIGN AND CONSTRUCTION CRTIERIA

و رسمى 

APPROVED FOR PUBLIC RELEASE; DISTRIBUTION UNLIMITED


http://www.4shared.com/file/91714198/991e45f9/ufc4-510-01.html


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> غالى و مقامك عالى
> و ايدك معايا نكمل المكتبه ديه


 نكمل ايه
الشغل كله شغلك انت يا نجم انا معملتش حاجه
بلاش التواضع ده


----------



## شريف عزت (8 مارس 2009)

بجد ياجماعه اللف شكر جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الفنى محمد رمضان (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا من القلب ومن مصر العروبه


----------



## mohamed mech (9 مارس 2009)

ميـــن اول واحـــد هيـفرحنا و يقـــــول انـه عثـــر علــى اول كتــــاب مــن المجمـــــوعة المطلــــوبه


----------



## mohamed mech (10 مارس 2009)

لسه ما حصلتو اى شى من الكتب


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 مارس 2009)

انا مش فاهم اي حاجه هو انتوا بتلموا اي حاجه ليها علاقه بالمستشفيات في قسم التبريد؟؟
هو في حد هيعمل مستشفى؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت حد يفهمني الكلام على ايه علشان عندي ورق مهم في تكييفات المستشفيات وطرق الكشف على صلاحيه الغرف لأنتاج الادويه

مرفق تصبيره :::::::::::::::: ​ air conditioning system : central aircondition&clean room system​


----------



## mohamed mech (11 مارس 2009)

بالضـــــــــــبط كـــــــــــــده يا زيكــــــــــــــــــــو
اى حاجـــــــــــة عـــن تكييـــــــــف المستشفيــــــــــات بنـضعــــها هنــــا
و بنحـــاول نوفــــرالكتـــب المطلـــــوبة لانــــها معتمــــدة مــــن اشـــرى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

بس مش كل المواضيع بتتكلم عن كدا ----------- انا بقول كدا علشان اي حد هيدخل وهيشوف بعض الحاجات المعروضه في الاول هيلاقي ان الموضوع مش كله تكييف وفيه حشو عجيب


----------



## hossam144 (11 مارس 2009)

حقيقي شئ رائع جزاكم الله خير وربنا ينفع الجميع به


----------



## علي النبهان (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموظوع
نتمنى ان تكون المراجع باالعربي


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مارس 2009)

ليست كل المراجع متوفرة بالعربى فى هذا المجال


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مارس 2009)

و ده موضوع مميز بالعربى فى قسم الهندسة الطبية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=49420&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%D3%CA%D4%DD%ED%C7%CA


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> بس مش كل المواضيع بتتكلم عن كدا ----------- انا بقول كدا علشان اي حد هيدخل وهيشوف بعض الحاجات المعروضه في الاول هيلاقي ان الموضوع مش كله تكييف وفيه حشو عجيب


 

بستناك يا زيكو ومستنى مشاركاتك تنــور و تقـــوى الموضوع


----------



## mohamed mech (19 مارس 2009)

الحفاظ على المستشفى خالية من التلوث موضوع مهم و لا يقتصر على نظام التكييف فقط بل هناك انظمة اخرى قد تؤدى الى تلوث المستشفى
و هذا ما نجده فى الملف المرفق


----------



## Mmervat (19 مارس 2009)

اخى الفاضل شكر واحد لايكفى لذا الف شكر على هذا المجهود ورجاء هل يمكن رفع الملف الخاص بالاستاندر الخاص بالتهويه للمستشفيات من الاشرى مرة اخرى لانه تم رفعه من الوصله المرفقه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ndmiraq (22 مارس 2009)

مأشاء الله 
الف شكر لكم احبتي الكرام 
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2009)

ها هو الرابط للأخوة المهندسين و لكم خالص التحية

http://www.4shared.com/file/94466642/5af8dbd/ely_baly_balag.html


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

زيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكو منفــــــضلى


----------



## alaa eldin farag (24 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم وعليكم وجعلكم زخراً للإسلام والمسلمين أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> زيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكو منفــــــضلى


باين كده
اصلى جاة اهدى النفوس


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

*لله الحمد*

ولله الحمد استطعنا العثور على احد الكتب المطلوبة عند المهندس SOSODEEP

http://www.4shared.com/account/file...HRAE_IESNA_Standard_901-2004_User_Manual.html


----------



## مصطفى محمد sasa (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم سيدي الفضل ارجو من سيادتكم عرض المعلومات الفنيه مدعومه بالصور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى محمد sasa (24 مارس 2009)

لماذا لا اسمع الرد حتى الآن


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

مصطفى محمد sasa قال:


> لماذا لا اسمع الرد حتى الآن


 
10:52 الى 10:55 3 دقائق الراجل مسمعش الرد زعل 

حد يقول لى اقول ايه


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

على العموم ممكن اجيب بعض الصور بس مش النهاردة


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

و فى حاجة اخرى 
عنوان الموضوع مراجع و كتب هامة عن تكييف المستشفيات مش شرح


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

و مع ذلك ادى اهم غرفة فى المستشفى 
غرفة العمليات


----------



## zanitty (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> 10:52 الى 10:55 3 دقائق الراجل مسمعش الرد زعل
> 
> حد يقول لى اقول ايه


فى الحالات اللى زى دى لازم تعرف النعمه اللى ربنا انعمها على العمى عشان ميتشلوش


----------



## زكور أحمد (26 مارس 2009)

إخواني اريد مراجع بالفرنسية إن أمكن
إخواني اريد مراجع بالفرنسية إن أمكن
إخواني اريد مراجع بالفرنسية إن أمكن


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مارس 2009)

زكور أحمد قال:


> إخواني اريد مراجع بالفرنسية إن أمكن
> إخواني اريد مراجع بالفرنسية إن أمكن
> إخواني اريد مراجع بالفرنسية إن أمكن


 
ارجو منك ان تقبل عذرى حيث اننى لا املك مراجع بالفرنسية فى هذا المجال 

و لكن يمكنك عمل copy لاى جزء من كتاب الاشرى و ترجمته فى اى موقع او برنامج للترجمة و هذا ممكن بسهولة حيث يمكن اقتباس اى جزء من اجزاء الكتاب


----------



## م/زيكو تك (27 مارس 2009)

مفيش كلام جديد ولا ايه :81::81::81:


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مارس 2009)

*Mri room*

جهاز الرنين المغناطيسى و الذى تحتاج غرفتة الى قدرة تبريد لا تقل عن 5 طن و يجب وضع الوحدة خارج الغرفة و ان يكون الدكت من الالومنيوم او الاستانلس فقط و لا يجب وضع اى شى حديدى داخل الغرفة


----------



## appess (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا
و جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أبريل 2009)

اقدم لكم هذا الكتاب القيم والمعتمد في تصميم نظام التهوية والتكييف للمستشفيات وهو HTM2025 على الرابط التالي
منقول للفائدة

رابط الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36902.html

*اليكم الكتاب على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/5353598/2025.zip.html*​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأسس التصميمية للمستشفيات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128147.html


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أبريل 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الأسس التصميمية للمستشفيات
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128147.html


 
جزاك الله خيراً يا مهندس خالد العسيلى على الاضافة القيمة هذه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ​اخواني---
حبيت اشارك معاكم في صفحه موضوع اخي الكريم محمد---ولكن مش هعمل رابط على الموضوع الخاص بي لنفس التطبيق ولكن تقديرا لصديقي محمد0

اقدم لكم الرابط المتخصص في كل مايتعلق بعمليات تصنيع الدواء والمستشفيات والغرف العقيمه وطرق تصنيع الدواء ايضا وكل مايلزم اي مستشفى او مصنع دواء من الالف الى الياء بالاضافه+
_لكميه هائله من الكتب في انتظارك_
_وفي انتظار الرد:_


_الرابط1_
_الرابط2_


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عرض تقديمي حول تكييف الغرف العقيمة وغرف العمليات وجراحة القلب من شركة الزامل السعودية آمل أن يسلط بعض الضوء على موضوع :

 clean room applications​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95783700/260274eb/Operating_Theatres.html


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ​
> اخواني---
> حبيت اشارك معاكم في صفحه موضوع اخي الكريم محمد---ولكن مش هعمل رابط على الموضوع الخاص بي لنفس التطبيق ولكن تقديرا لصديقي محمد0
> 
> ...


 
رد ايه اللى انتا مستنيه ,هو اللى بيدوس على الروابط بتاعتك بيفتكر يرجع يرد , ياعم ده الواحد بيحس انو دخل مغارة زيكو بابا والاربعين حرامى ... ذهب و ياقوت و مرجان و كتب و مراجع و ابحاث و تحميل و حجات تانيه كتير يا زيكو بابا

**** جزاك الله كل خير على المشاركة الدسمة و اتمنى انك تعملها فى موضوع لان بها اشياء مهمة عن غرف مصانع الادويه و عن الادويه نفسها و ياريت و تعمل نفس المشاركه فى موضوع clean room بتاع مهندس على****


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> عرض تقديمي حول تكييف الغرف العقيمة وغرف العمليات وجراحة القلب من شركة الزامل السعودية آمل أن يسلط بعض الضوء على موضوع :
> 
> ...


 
خالد العسيلى :- هو اول اسم قراته لما دخلت المنتدى لاول مرة و لازال هذا الاسم يدور فى زهنى حتى اكتشفت كم انت رجل رائع و فارس نبيل يا مهندس خالد ... مهندس خالد 
أقدم إليك إحترامي وتقديرى .


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

و الله يا زيكو ما عارف اشكرك و اللا اقول لك ارحمنا
يا راجل احنا بقينا فى المنتدى سنيده ليك


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

اليكم اخوانى هذا الموضوع عن الاماكن المعقمة​

Hygienic applications include Hospitals, pharmaceutical, and semi-hygienic projects, like bottling factories, dairy plants…​​
seminar holiday hygienic.ppt

http://www.4shared.com/file/97898979/96a97acf/seminar_holiday_hygienic.html​
نأمل اضافة تقييمك للموضوع​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و الله يا زيكو ما عارف اشكرك و اللا اقول لك ارحمنا
> يا راجل احنا بقينا فى المنتدى سنيده ليك


 
ارحمكم--- بتتكلم بجد
شكلك رميت الفلاشه من الشباك


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

طب قول لى انهو قلاشه دى اللى هتقضى اللى انت بتعمله ده
انا نازل اشترى هارد تيرا بايت عشان الاحق


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب قول لى انهو قلاشه دى اللى هتقضى اللى انت بتعمله ده
> انا نازل اشترى هارد تيرا بايت عشان الاحق



انا سألت عليه من كام يوم علشان بقيت محتاج اجيبه و لقيته ب 425 ريال :68:


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

يبقى احنا بنتسرق فى جده عشان ب 500


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يبقى احنا بنتسرق فى جده عشان ب 500



جزاك الله خيراً على تقييم الموضوع شوفت بقه له نجوم فى الصفحة اللى بره 
ايدك فيها البركة
 هيه:77: هيه :77:هيه :77:هيه:77: هيه:77:

معلش فاصل شويه و 450 شغال بردة​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 أبريل 2009)

ملاحظه مهمه:::


وليه تشتري فلاشه؟؟
او هارد دسك؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
الصراحه تفكير غير هندسي مع احترامي وتقديري لكم
ليــــــــــــــــــه؟؟؟
ماهو كل حاجه على النت وكل يوم بينزل جديد وكل ساعه بيطلع كتاب--وانا همشي الم كل الحاجات دي!!مش معقول
طيب كل حاجه على المنتدى وبسهوله ممكن نلاقيها ايا كانت برامج وكتب وفي الهندسه وغيرها---عارفين انتوا عاوزين ايه-- بس مش على بالكم
عاوزين تعرفوا ازاي تبحثوا-- دا جوجل عليه بلاوي وبيحل مشاكل كتيره--بس اشك ان اي حد بيقول هوايتي النت انه يكون مسك جوجل دا وقلب فيه كويس وعرف كل خباياه--المشكله كيف تبحث لانك لو عرفت كيف-- هتعرف في اي وقت وزمان ومكان فيه جهاز وانترنت --تطلع كل حاجه انت محتاجها في دقائق

انا بطلت اشيل فلاشه من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

نصيحه تعرف على جوجل جيدا واعرف اسراره-
ابسط مافيها ابحث على جوجل عن اسرار جوجل--- مثلا اكتب اسرار جوجلgoogle secret


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ملاحظه مهمه:::
> 
> 
> وليه تشتري فلاشه؟؟
> ...


يا عم راعى مشاعرنا
مش كل الناس عندها نت
ادعوا معايا يا رجاله ع الاتصالات اللى خلت زيكو يبستفنى كده :78::67::77:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا عم راعى مشاعرنا
> مش كل الناس عندها نت
> ادعوا معايا يا رجاله ع الاتصالات اللى خلت زيكو يبستفنى كده :78::67::77:


 
شوف يا صديقي اللدود :67:--انا متفق معاك ولكن حمل على قدر ماترغب او تعتقد انه مفيد ليك --مستحيل تكون كل الكتب مهمه ومفيده في نفس الوقت واللحظه-- خد منها كل ماتحتاج اليها


----------



## nass871 (23 أبريل 2009)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxx
thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 أبريل 2009)

*يا خبر يا معلم انا اقدر اكسفك*

شوف في اي مجال في الادوية او المستشفيات اهم من انك تصمم تكييف لازم تكون مقيد بعده جهات وهي طبيعه المكان وبعض الجهات وهناك ما يسمي ب GMP 
GOOD MANIFACTORING PRPC.
واليك ملف مهم جدا عن الموضوع وهو الجزء الاول ولو ربنا اراد هكمل بقيت الاجزاء
http://ifile.it/np327fa
http://ifile.it/nm1gcja
وكمان في حاجة مهمة وهي اسمها Validation وهي لما ربنا يكرمك وتشتغلو في الموضوع هتلاقو دكتور وقاف فوق دماغكو علشان يتحقق ان كل شي مطابق للمواصفات يا الله ربنا كان كارنمي بدكتورة ما بتفوت النمله


----------



## light man (31 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخ محمد على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا يسلمو كتير الكتب اكثر من كافية و كما هو معلوم فإن تصمييم المستشفيات يعتبر من اعقد عمليات التصميم في علم التكييف بسبب الحالات الخاصة الكثيرة التي تواجهنا و لهذا لا املك من القول الا ان يجعل الله هذا الموضوع في ميزان حسناتك و بالتوفيق انشا الله في سعيك لتصبح من اهم مهندسي التكييف انشا الله


----------



## خالد العسيلي (1 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله ع السلامة مهندس نوار....... اشتقنالك يا رجل


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## hossien4 (5 مارس 2010)

بجد شكرا لك الموقع اصبح موسوعه علمية بفضل القائمين عليه واشكرك اخي الكريم علىمجهودك وجزاك الله كل خير ارجو من حضرتك رفع مشاريع متكامله عن محطات الشيللر وشكرا


----------



## anasomary76 (6 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بالجميع وجزاهم كل الخير


----------



## مستريورك (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حيو الأسد (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا ياباشا


----------



## aati badri (23 مارس 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> جــزاك الله خيــر و شكــرا يا زينتى على التشجيع و لـو اوصف لك اللى انا حاسس بيه انى بلـعب مــتش كــورة و انتـا الوحيـد اللى فـى المـدرجات و مـــع ذلك بجيـــب إجـــــوان
> :16: :16: :16: :16: :16:
> 
> انا بدئت الموضوع و لا ترجع و لا استسلام
> ...


 
ون تو جميل جدا أنت والرائع زانيتي
وحققت هزيمة كاسحة لفريق زيكو تك
الله يديكم العافية


----------



## aati badri (23 مارس 2010)

zanitty قال:


> فى الحالات اللى زى دى لازم تعرف النعمه اللى ربنا انعمها على العمى عشان ميتشلوش


 
أخي زانيتي 
أرجو الإعتذار
والله أنت أكبر من الإسا ءة للآخرين
دا لو مافهمت أنا غلط وقصدك إيه


----------



## aati badri (23 مارس 2010)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> ملاحظه مهمه:::
> 
> 
> وليه تشتري فلاشه؟؟
> ...


 
نرجو الإبانة والإفصاح
كيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف
تقصد المكتبات المعلقة في الهواء ك 4share مثلا


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مايو 2010)

موضوع مميز عن تصميم المستشفيات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95298-2.html#post1651052


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مايو 2010)

لمزيد من الفائدة للاخوة المهتمين بالمستشفيات 

مجموعة ممتازة من كتب تصميم المستشفيات

http://www.4shared.com/file/NSYrvgpH/HOSPITALS_BOOKS.html


بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## malaktak (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الموضوع المهم
واحب ان اضع شيئ بسيط ولكنه مهم اول شس 
*Given a value in​*​​*Multiply by​*​​*To Get​*​​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]BTU per Hour​[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]0.293​[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]Watts​[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]Watts​[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]3.41​[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]BTU per Hour​[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]Tons​[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]3,530​[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]Watts​[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]Watts​[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]0.000283​[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial Narrow,Arial Narrow]Tons​[/FONT]​
هذه او مشاركة
عندي موضوع اشتغل عليه وهو الفرق بين تكييف الراحة comfort air condition وتككيف لأغراض خاصة Precision air conditioning 
الي حاب اي معلومة يتفضل


----------



## mohamed mech (8 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ون تو جميل جدا أنت والرائع زانيتي
> وحققت هزيمة كاسحة لفريق زيكو تك
> الله يديكم العافية


 بارك الله فيك
كانت ايام جميلة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

صدق الله العظيم اذ يقول :
و فوق كل ذي علم عليم 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
اي كلمة شكر تعجز عن ايفائكم حقكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed mech (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> صدق الله العظيم اذ يقول :
> و فوق كل ذي علم عليم
> بارك الله فيكم جميعا
> اي كلمة شكر تعجز عن ايفائكم حقكم
> جزاكم الله كل خير


 
السلام عليكم
كما عجزت الكلمات عن الرد على ايميل ما بعد معركة اكتوبر المجيدة.
قولت لك من قبل يا استاذى ان يوم ولادتى كان بعد يوم تخرجك
ولا وجه للمقارنة فكلنا نتمنى ان نكون تلاميذك و ذلك هدفنا
و الله نسأل أن يبارك لنا فيك و فى أمثالك


----------



## mohamed mech (31 أكتوبر 2010)

المستشفيات هاهنا


----------



## عمي كيل (8 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع رائع جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmedff (15 مارس 2011)

many thanks


----------



## aassam (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بركه بركه (4 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## senior-am (5 يوليو 2011)

مواضيع وجهد جباار ,, كل الشكر والتقدير لهذا المنتدى و الأخوة المهندسين ....


----------



## ramadan jida (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ما تقدموه لتطوير وتحسين مهارات المهندسين العرب


----------



## p.sniper (10 أغسطس 2011)

إنتو احلا مهندسين بالعالم كلو ... جد ما في زيكم .. و مستحيل يكون في زيكم 

ربنا يوفقكم و يسعدكم


----------



## nasrsayedahmed (12 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . ولكن الرابط الاخير لايعمل معي وهو الاهم . وشكرا


----------



## subzero1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اول مشاركه لى بالمنتدى الرائع ----شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع القيم وشكرا على كل المعلومات القيمه
لى بعض الاسئله ارجوا الاجابه عليها
1)متى استخدم 100% فريش اير & الاستندر 62 للتهويه فى المستشفيات وماهى الاماكن الواجب استخدام فريش اير 100%
2)ازاى اقدر اضع قيمة ACH فى برنامج الـ hap 
3)عند استخدام برنامج الـhap ازى استخدم الـ fcu لغرف المرضى بالمساحة بتاعت الغرف وفى نفس الوقت اقوم بتغذية هذه الغرف بفريش اير مكييف بوحدة AHU وادخل المساحة مرة ثانية انا كدة اعتبر ادخلت المساحة مرتين (ارجوا توضيح هذة النقطه وشرح كيف استخدم الهاب لعمل التكييف بطريقه صحيحه للغرف)

شكراً لسعة صدركم لى


----------



## mohamed mech (8 سبتمبر 2011)

subzero1 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اول مشاركه لى بالمنتدى الرائع ----شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع القيم وشكرا على كل المعلومات القيمه
> لى بعض الاسئله ارجوا الاجابه عليها
> 1)متى استخدم 100% فريش اير & الاستندر 62 للتهويه فى المستشفيات وماهى الاماكن الواجب استخدام فريش اير 100%
> ...


 
متى استخدم 100% فريش اير ؟

يتم استخدام الفريش اير بنسبة 100% فى الاماكن الحساسة مثل غرف العمليات و غرف العناية المركزة و غرف العزل و المغسلة و المطبخ و قسم التعقيم و المشرحة و الغرف المعقمة و هاكذا 

ازاى اقدر اضع قيمة ACH فى برنامج الـ hap ؟

مساحة الغرفة بالمتر مضروبة فى الارتفاع بالمتر مضروبة فى 35.4 مضروبة فى ACH مقسوم على 60 لنحصل على كمية الهواء بالقدم المكعب على الدقيقة

و لكن لاحظ ان هذه هى اقل كمية هواء يسمح بها الكود و قد نحتاج فعلياً الى كمية اكبر منها بسبب أنه لابد من ان تكون كمية الهواء كافية لازاله الحرارة من الغرفة و الغرف تختلف عن بعضها على حسب المعدات و الحرارة الموجودة بداخلها

شى اخر : غرفة عمليات على واجهة غربية جنوبية أكيد تحتاج الى كمية هواء اكبر من غرفة عمليات داخل المبنى ليس لها واجهة خارجية

هتقولى المهم نطبق ذلك إزاى:-
أقولك نضع كمية الهواء المحسوبة بطريقة عدد مرات تغيير الهواء سابقا فى اول صفحة فى الاسبيس و لتكن 1500 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة 
و نستكمل باقى المدخلات
و بعد ما نخلص السيستم كمان هنلاقى مثلا ان كمية الهواء المطلوبة 1756 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة 
اى ان الـ 1500 غير كافية
راجع المثال المرفق بالهاب 4.41 و قول ما هى استفساراتك.


3)عند استخدام برنامج الـ hap ازى استخدم الـ fcu لغرف المرضى بالمساحة بتاعت الغرف وفى نفس الوقت اقوم بتغذية هذه الغرف بفريش اير مكييف بوحدة AHU وادخل المساحة مرة ثانية انا كدة اعتبر ادخلت المساحة مرتين (ارجوا توضيح هذة النقطه وشرح كيف استخدم الهاب لعمل التكييف بطريقه صحيحه للغرف)

الافضل فى مثل هذه الحالة هو تبريد هواء الفريش الى درجة حرارة 25 فقط زى الهواء الراجع لمنع حساب الحمل مرتين
يعنى ماكينة الفريش هتخفض الحرارة من 45 الى 25 فقط
و بعد كده الفان كويل هتكمل الباقى
و هتقولى طيب ما درجة الحرارة الخارجية لهواء الفريش 45 ازاى هخفضها فى الهاب
هقولك اصبر للحديث بقية....
بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed mech (8 سبتمبر 2011)

subzero1 قال:


> طيب فى سؤال تانى مجننى بصراحة هو لو عند فريش اير 100% اضعه ازاى فى برنامج الهاب :83::83::83:
> ياريت حد يجاوبنى
> مثال : عندى غرفة العمليات فى المستشفى محتاجة فريش اير 100% وعندى ach ليها 25 اين اضع هذة القيم فى الهاب-----؟---؟؟؟؟؟:82::82::82:


 
هنفرض إن ابعاد الغرفة 6*7 = 42 متر
الارتفاع 3 متر
كمية الهواء بتساوى = 42*3*35.2*25/60
=1848 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة

(على فكرة الكود ينص على إستخدم 25 مرة فى حالة تدوير الهواء الراجع و ليس الفريش اير 100% التى نستخدم لها 15 الى 20 و الافضل من خلال تجاربى المتواضعة هى 18 مرة على الاقل )


و نضع هذه القيمة فى صفحة الاسبيس
و مننساش نختار CFM 
بدلا من CFM/ PERSON

كما هو موضح فى الصورة التالية




[/URL]


----------



## subzero1 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

:75::75:الف شكرا ياهندسه على المعلومات القيمة وانا فعلا استفدت بشكل كبير من معلوماتك وخبرتك فى المجال--------ارجوا تكملت الموضوع وياريت لو اضفت مشروع لمستشفى تم عملة على الهاب ليكون مرجع لى لانى اقوم الان بتصميم مستشفى وانا فى حاجة ماسه جداً لبعض المعلومات----وشكراً لك مرة اخرى على اهتمامك:20::20:


----------



## mohamed mech (9 سبتمبر 2011)

subzero1 قال:


> 3)عند استخدام برنامج الـhap ازى استخدم الـ fcu لغرف المرضى بالمساحة بتاعت الغرف وفى نفس الوقت اقوم بتغذية هذه الغرف بفريش اير مكييف بوحدة AHU وادخل المساحة مرة ثانية انا كدة اعتبر ادخلت المساحة مرتين (ارجوا توضيح هذة النقطه وشرح كيف استخدم الهاب لعمل التكييف بطريقه صحيحه للغرف)





subzero1 قال:


> شكراً لسعة صدركم لى




السلام عليكم
انتا ليه بتدخل مساحة الغرف عند حساب وحدة الفريش اير
المطلوب هو تجميع كميات الفريش اير اللازمة لكل غرفة و ليكن 20 غرفة مضروبة فى 100 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة لكل غرفة = 2000 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة 
تدخل الهاب 
و فى الاسبيس تكتب اى مساحة 
و فى الاسفل من الصفحة الاولى فى الاسبيس تكتب الـ 2000 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة 




[/URL"]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb"][/URL]



و بدون اى بيانات فى الجدران او الاسقف او الاحمال الدخلية
و بدون اشخاص
و فى السيستم تختار ماكينة فريش اير




[/URL"]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb"][/URL]

و بس


----------



## subzero1 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يعنى انت كدة تقصد انى لو عندى 10 غرف فى مستشفى اقوم بعمل الاسبيس ليهم مرتين مره بالاحمال الداخلية (المساحة و الاشخاص و الاضاءة و الجدران والشبابيك والاسقف) عشان استخدمهم فى حساب حمل الفان كويل و مره تانيه عمل الاسبيس لنفس الغرف بدون احمال داخلية ولامساحة للحصول على الحمل الحرارى لوحدة مناولة الهواء التى تقوم بتغذية الغرف بالفرش اير87::87: ازاى احصل على حمل حرارى لوحدة مناولة الهواء بدون احمال عليها؟؟؟؟)

مستنى الرد يا كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر:2::2:


----------



## mohamed mech (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يعنى انت كدة تقصد انى لو عندى 10 غرف فى مستشفى اقوم بعمل الاسبيس ليهم مرتين مره بالاحمال الداخلية (المساحة و الاشخاص و الاضاءة و الجدران والشبابيك والاسقف) عشان استخدمهم فى حساب حمل الفان كويل و مره تانيه عمل الاسبيس لنفس الغرف بدون احمال داخلية ولامساحة للحصول على الحمل الحرارى لوحدة مناولة الهواء التى تقوم بتغذية الغرف بالفرش اير

لا مرة و حده بس و الثانية بتاعة الفريش بدون مساحة الاسبيس
خلى المساحة على الديفولت لان البرنامج لن يقبل مساحة صفر
انت بتعمل اسبيس وهمى علشان تعرف تعمل سيستم لوحدة المناولة الفريش اير


ازاى احصل على حمل حرارى لوحدة مناولة الهواء بدون احمال عليها؟؟

و حمل الـ 2000 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة فريش اير لما يبرده من درجة الحرارة الخارجية و لتكن 45 الى درجة الهواء الراجع و لتكن 25 او الى درجة هواء الامداد وىلتكن 12 مئوية أليس لهم حمل حرارى و حمل كبير كمان.

تعرف الحمل طلع كام للـ 2000 لو تم تبريدهم الى 56 فهرنهيت
طلع 9.2 طن تبريد كما هو موضح ادناه
و فى حالة التبريد الى 75 فهرنهيت طلع 6 طن تبريد كما هو موضح فى ملف الهاب المرفق


[/URL]

انت اسمك ايه و شغال فين بالمناسبة؟


----------



## subzero1 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

كدة انت استاذ الاساتيذ الله ينور عليك حقيقى انا فهمت دلوقتى الامور هاتمشى اذاى ربنا يكرمك:75::75:
واسمى احمد وشغال فى مجال المقاولات فى الرياض وده ايميلى لو حبيت نتواصل [email protected]
:20::20::20:


----------



## mohamed mech (9 سبتمبر 2011)

subzero1 قال:


> كدة انت استاذ الاساتيذ الله ينور عليك حقيقى انا فهمت دلوقتى الامور هاتمشى اذاى ربنا يكرمك:75::75:
> واسمى احمد وشغال فى مجال المقاولات فى الرياض وده ايميلى لو حبيت نتواصل [email protected]
> :20::20::20:


 
أحمد الزاملى
شغال فى مشروع مستشفى ايه يا هندسة و شركة ايه
انا برضو فى الرياض


----------



## subzero1 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مستشفى المواساة حى قرطبة شركة اعمار المشاريع وانت شغال فين يابشمهندس محمد


----------



## subzero1 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

[email protected] للتواصل:85:


----------



## mohamed mech (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*زوانات المستشفى يتم تحديدها على اساس الاقسام مثل قسم :
العمليات
الافاقة 
الـ icu
المختبر 
الاشعة
الطوارىء
المطبخ و صالة الطعام
الصيدلية
التعقيم
المغسلة
الملفات الطبية
العيات الخارجية قسم او اكثر 
كل 28 الى 32 سرير تنويم تعتبر زون
التوليد
الاطفال 
المناظير
الاسنان​*


----------



## mohamed mech (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*تكييف هواء غرف عزل المرضى بالمستشفيات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t277530.html

غرف العزل للمستشفيات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174613.html*




*طريقة حساب احمال التكييف لغرف العمليات بالمستشفيات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t239514.html*




*مراجع و كتب هامة عن تكييف المستشفيات 

الكتاب المتخصص فى تصميم تكييف المستشفيات ASHRAE Hospital 2003

مسااعده في حسابات تكييف مستشفى >مشروع تخرج<في اسرع وقت 

تصميم المستشفيات 

محتاج مساعدة في تصميم المستشفيات 

مستشفى حروق 

أبي مساعدة في مشروع تكييف في مسجد أو مستشفى 

حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمستشفي 

سؤال للمتخصصين بتكييف المستشفيات 

أخوتي الاعزاء أرجو المساعدة للمواصفات الخاصة بالمستشفيات 

الى الخبراء في تصميم المستشفيات 

كتاب Htm2025 المعتمد في تصميم نظام التهوية والتكييف للمستشفيات 

خصائص منظومات تبريد المستشفيات 

صيانة المستشفيات 

الأسس التصميمية للمستشفيات

تكييف لمستشفى الرجاء مساعدتي *




*غرف العمليات والافاقه والتخدير *




*كل حاجة فى الملتقى عن المستشفيات

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid...w=1280&bih=574*​




*يا جماعة الخير ممكن تساعدوني في الحصول علي معلومات عن تصميم المعامل 

كل ما تحتاج ان تعرفه عن clean room 

كيفية سريان الهواء تصميميا في الغرف العقيمة - ممتاز

عرض تقديمي في ال clean room

عرض تقديمي ضخم لشركة الزامل حول نقاوة الهواء 

All about ISO 14644 =======Differential Pressure​*



**************************مخططات مستشفى 100 سرير كاملة ******************************as built drawing*​




*للتعلم: حسابات الحمل الحراري لمستشفى ​*




*مواضيع ذات صلة بالمستشفيات

مراجع و مخططات و حسابات الغازات الطبية ---- medical gas 

مراجع و كتالوجات مرطبات الهواء ---- hymidification 

حسابات خزان و مواسير غاز البترول المسال LPG - calculation 

وحدات استعادة الطاقة energy recovery 

pressureization fan for stairs ​
*



*التكييف وأنفلونزا الخنازير ------- موضوع للمناقشة 

ارجو المساعدة عن فلترة المشافي *




*حمل الان مشروع تكييف مركزي كــــــــامل لشركة ادوية ( اتوكــــــــاد)*​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير 

الموضوع بجد رائع يا هندسة
*​


----------



## وائل الشال (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع من مهندس رائع ؛ جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رسالة الي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]mohamed mech*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]ممكن عنوان مكتبتك علي*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]4share or Media Fire*[/FONT]​ *
*​*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 نوفمبر 2011)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]رسالة الي*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]mohamed mech*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]ممكن عنوان مكتبتك علي*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]4share or Media Fire*[/FONT]
> ...


​ 
بس كده بسيطة ان شاء الله

http://www.4shared.com/dir/MZWvy3k2/_online.html


----------



## yahiaouimalek (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]رسالة الي[/FONT]*
 
mohamed mech




مشكور الموضوع بجد رائع يا هندسة 

ممكن يزيد كرمك و نشوف عنوان مكتبتك علي 

Media Fire

جزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## عبدالرزاق الرفاعي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اسرة ومشاركين راجين المولى عز وجل أن يجعل هذا الموقع الهادف إلى بناء الشخصية في اطار ممتاز وفعال في ميزان حسناتكم بارك الله فيكم وجعلنا واياكم من المستفيدين والمفيدين امين


----------



## mohamed mech (18 ديسمبر 2011)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]رسالة الي[/FONT]*​
> 
> 
> mohamed mech​
> ...


 
و هو كذلك
و تكرم عينك 

http://www.mediafire.com/?amtsvl5a9an0d

http://www.mediafire.com/?956qb2ncq9o58

http://www.mediafire.com/?jn8x2pyiiablu

http://www.mediafire.com/?sns8ye8613j2b

http://www.mediafire.com/?jbgiw3pbyg9vy

http://www.mediafire.com/?7sqhhwvk8ldxw

http://www.mediafire.com/?10aj484njvy0zeo

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0lds306lvenoltv

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?urwwv95z67860c8

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?r2iv6udhulm6cyl


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## yahiaouimalek (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*

**جزاك الله الف خير

تكرم يا باشا


*​


----------



## فريد عمران (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جلول تبريد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر موصول لكـــــــــــــــل الأعضاء


----------



## ahmad hussen (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر الكبير لجميع الاصدقاء الكرام


----------



## ghost man (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس عموره (28 يناير 2012)

السلأم عليكم ممكن كتاب عن هندسه االحريق وتصميماته...................وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ghost man (26 فبراير 2012)

:7:جزاك الله خير


----------



## AHDI (18 مارس 2012)

مشكورين ياأخواني على الكتب الرائعه


----------



## aam ahmed (23 مارس 2012)

مششششششششششششششككور


----------



## عبد الله سعد (24 مارس 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جزيت خير 
ممكن اتعرف على حضرتك يا مهندس mohmed mech


----------



## محمد_86 (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hikal007 (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسه ... موضوع رااائع ومتشعب جدااا


----------



## abdelsalamn (24 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 مايو 2013)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------



## mim87 (7 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا لك
اتمنى ان اجد عندكم مراجع باللغة الفرنسية وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (7 يونيو 2013)

mim87 قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا لك
> اتمنى ان اجد عندكم مراجع باللغة الفرنسية وشكرا



للاسف لا يوجد معى اى مراجع باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## tarektm (10 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد، لو سمحت ممكن تفيدنا بخبرتك عن إمتحان hfdp؟ أين تركيز الاسئلة أكثر، و هل يجب أن نقرأ المراجع المذكورة في ورقة آشري بإصداراتها القديمة أم نقرأ الإصدارات الأحدث لها؟
وهل الوقت كافي و كيف هي طريقة إدارة الوقت المثلى؟


----------



## tahamoh (5 فبراير 2015)

لا يحكل


----------



## tahamoh (5 فبراير 2015)

لا يحمل


----------



## zakarya ahmad (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراا ياباش مهندس


----------



## ghost man (9 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

